# 1and1 hosting service



## ReadBavinck (Apr 2, 2007)

Any thoughts on the company 1and1 for web hosting?

Would you prefer another? Why?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 2, 2007)

They're a solid web host. I don't use them but my needs are likely different. What are you going to be hosting?


----------



## ReadBavinck (Apr 2, 2007)

a Church website. I thought these were pretty good stats:
1.	250 GB Storage
2.	2,500 GB Transfer/mo
3.	3 Domain names
4.	$7.49/mo ($89.88/year
5.	90 day trail
6.	No set-up fee

or even:
1.	120 GB Storage
2.	1200 GB transfer/mo
3.	2 Domain Names
4.	($3.74/mo--$44.88/yr )
5.	90 day trail
6.	No set-up fee

What do you think?


----------



## jolivetti (Apr 3, 2007)

We use 1and1. So far, so good. We also used their website builder to some success:

www.immanuelrpc.com


----------



## ReadBavinck (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks, Jared.

Rich, what do you think?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 5, 2007)

Like I said, they're fine. Any more the amount of storage and bandwidth offered is a gimmick. Any Church website that actually utilized 250GB storage and 2.5 TB of BW/month would be chewing up the resources of the most powerful server.

Shared hosting companies make their money by putting hundreds of sites on the same server. They actually oversell what they plan on providing. If 100 sites use 250GB then there's no single server that can accommodate them. The truth is, though, that most Church websites use a few MB. Also, because Churches are relatively small, their bandwidth and processor requirements are minuscule.

As a point of reference, the Puritanboard uses < 1GB in space in only about 8-10 GB/month on bandwidth.

BUT

There is no way that I would be able to host the Puritanboard on a 1and1 Shared Hosting plan. Why?

CPU and RAM resources. Some of you may remember that the PB was crashing pretty regularly before I took it over. I upgraded from a VPS that Scott had hosted with to a more powerful VPS but even that proved insufficient. I eventually upgraded two more times after that to the current platform.

This is all a long way of saying that either of the plans above would be fine as would any of the cheaper plans on my web hosting ratings list on my web site.


----------

